# Creme Fraiche



## lyndalou (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a recipe for creme fraiche which I tried yesterday. The amounts called for were 2 cups of heavy cream and 1 cup of buttermilk. I only had 1 cup of cream so I mixed that with 1/2 cup of low fat buttermilk. I left it standing at room temp. overnight. It is the consistency of a slightly thickened heavy cream. Do you think it was because the buttermilk was low fat? Or are the amounts wrong?

My recipe was for mixing 1/2 cup of cream cheese with 1/2 cup of creme fraiche along with dill, basil, lemon, salt and pepper. This was to be spread on slices  of smoked salmon  to make a roulade. I can't spread this stuff. Is there any fix you can help me with? I may have to just bag it this time, and serve the salmon on melba toasts with sour cream and caviar. (sigh) 

BTW,I am taking an appetizer to a dinner party tonight. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2007)

Sometimes it will take longer to thicken if the temperture isn't as warm.  Did you start with heated cream and add the buttermilk or just cream out of the fridge?  If you started with cold cream, it will take longer.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the rapid reply, Andy. I did use cold cream and buttermilk as the recipe didn't specify warm. Guess that's why it didn't set up overnight. Do you think that the proportions were right, and should I just leave it out until the consistency is better?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, continue to leave it at room temp.  

The proportion of BM to cream is higher than my recipe but I don't think that's a problem.  It worked for you before.


----------

